# A question about Antihistamines???



## Still Waters

I have been taking Antihistamines for the last few days for a cold. It is unbelievable how different they make me feel. My emotions and thoughts are always all over the place. With Antihistamines I feel very calm and my thoughts are much more focused and sharper. My mood is calm and as weird as it sounds my mind feels snug and safe. I wonder if this is how most people without SA feel the majority of the time. I'm wondering if this provides a chemical that my brain is lacking? Also,for those of you who have taken benzos does this sound similiar to what you have experienced??


----------



## livingnsilence

Most antihistamines provide a sedative effect, which can calm you down but usually makes you feel drowsy. Many of them have also been shown to provide mild SSRI/SNRI effects. There was a study done on 7 panic atack patients and most of them got relife from an OTC antihistamine. The original study that found the SSRI properties of some antihistamines showed Chlorpheniramine had the strongest effects but that study is from the 60's so the more current antihistamines may be different. Benadryl is also one of the antihistamines found to have SSRI properties as well. I tried chlorpheniramine for a couple months but it didn't help but then again neither do SSRI's for me. But since it's only been a couple days it's probably not the SSRI effects but the sedative effects of the antihistamine.


----------



## copper

A lot of the OTC sleeping pills have antihistamines in them. I occasionally take Benydryl to get to sleep. That stuff knocks me out about 20 minutes after I take it. The only problem with it is it gives me a bad hangover the next day.


----------



## sprinter

Interesting, as antihistamines are sometimes used to treat inner ear dysfunctions which some claim can cause anxiety, phobias, dizziness, vertigo,motion sickness and feelings of imbalance, feeling unstable etc. Do you tend to get motion sickness?


----------



## Still Waters

Sprinter- Yes,I do get motion sickness.-Even on a very calm plane trip-I feel sick and almost always throwup.


----------



## CrumbsInTheBed

They absolutely have that effect on me. I remember noticing it in high school when I would occasionally take some if I didn't feel so hot. I feel very relaxed and carefree if I take something like benadryl or even dayquil, though undoubtedly drowsy.


----------



## copper

sprinter said:


> Interesting, as antihistamines are sometimes used to treat inner ear dysfunctions which some claim can cause anxiety, phobias, dizziness, vertigo,motion sickness and feelings of imbalance, feeling unstable etc. Do you tend to get motion sickness?


Benydryl screws up my balance. When I take it I make sure I can stay in bed for at least 7 hours.


----------



## screwjack

Before I got into drugs and alcohol I would take antihistamines and they would have a stupendous effect on my cns. I'm still floored by the sedation but now it's just an overall tired feeling, taking them used to give me a completely different conciousness of the world. 

I tried taking them for about 2 weeks for the SSNRI effect but couldn't handle it, I got suicidal depressed I feel a lot better without them now. I can see why they aren't marketed. 

I've come to the conclusion that SSRIS are mostly garbage unless you have an actual chemical imbalance, it's a shame that most doctors throw this cra* at their patients when stuff that actually works like benzos is vilified. 

Benzos didn't work for me either though and I hate the effects of them, i'm just saying for most people they are actually more usefull than SSRIS.


----------



## Kelly

Antihistamines knock me out. I'll fall asleep for three hours or more. They're almost pointless for me to take, since I'll sleep through the entire time they're supposed to be working.

I've got a cold right now and I only took half the recommended dose and they're not working at all.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## sanspants08

Benadryl makes me trip balls. I hallucinate within an hour or so of taking it, and I get all sorts of random panic symptoms as well.


----------



## UltraShy

Back when "non-sedating" antihistamines were introduced they were considered some wondrous new development. To me it meant nothing, since to me all antihistamines are non-sedating. I could eat a pile of benadryl and still be fully awake (and it can't be from building up a tolerance since I almost never use allergy pills -- they're almost certain to expire in a few years before I have a chance to use a whole bottle).

Unisom comes in two types: one that contains Benadryl and the more potent one that contains doxylamine -- a antihistamine that is supposed to be even more sedating, though not as effective on allergies as Benadryl.


----------



## UltraShy

Kelly said:


> I've got a cold right now and I only took half the recommended dose and they're not working at all.


How are the antihistamines commonly found in multi-drug cold remedies supposed to help? A cold isn't an allergy. Other than helping knock you out so you can sleep with your cold I don't see how they'd help.


----------



## Kelly

UltraShy said:


> How are the antihistamines commonly found in multi-drug cold remedies supposed to help? A cold isn't an allergy. Other than helping knock you out so you can sleep with your cold I don't see how they'd help.


I don't know. I'm at my mom's. It's what she had, so it's what I took. It seemed to fit the symptoms: sneezing, itchy, watery eyes, etc.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## livingnsilence

UltraShy said:


> How are the antihistamines commonly found in multi-drug cold remedies supposed to help? A cold isn't an allergy. Other than helping knock you out so you can sleep with your cold I don't see how they'd help.


antihistamines are noutorius for drying out mucus membranes. During a cold many of the symptoms are caused or enhanced by excess mucus. Example a cough could be caused by excess mucus in the airways or mucus drainage from the nasal area, a runny nose is because of excess watery mucus in the nose, ect. The antihistamines dry up much of the mucus releaving the symptoms.


----------



## UltraShy

livingnsilence said:


> antihistamines are noutorius for drying out mucus membranes.


My nose is like a faucet of snot 24/7/365 and when I get a cold then it runs full force like an open fire hydrant. Antihistamines don't do it for me, perhaps because I probably produce more mucus than 99%+ of the population. The only drug I've found that actually stops my runny nose is a nasal spray called Atrovent (ipratropium) -- it's a prescription and it REALLY works. I have to use it at least a couple times every day to keep my nose under control. Steroid sprays like Flonase, despite their claims, don't help my runny nose at all. This is the highest of praise from a man who describes most drugs as garbage.


----------



## Noca

I like my antihistamine, Hydroxyzine


----------



## Kush

sanspants08 said:


> Benadryl makes me trip balls. I hallucinate within an hour or so of taking it, and I get all sorts of random panic symptoms as well.


either your really sensitive 2 medicine or u took way 2 much on purpose :b


----------



## flykiwi

Very old thread.. But is there a danger
from taking these for anxiety? I'm considering it.
They work wonders, antihistamines. 
Like Benadryl.


----------



## Still Waters

flykiwi said:


> Very old thread.. But is there a danger
> from taking these for anxiety? I'm considering it.
> They work wonders, antihistamines.
> Like Benadryl.


You build up a tolerance very quickly. I tried increasing the dose but ended up feeling awful,like I wanted to jump out of my skin - I'll never do that again! I do occasionally take them and as long as I don't take them too frequently,they work somewhat? Or,maybe it's just a placebo effect,not sure. Too bad,as it's the calmest and most centered I've ever felt.


----------



## flykiwi

Still Waters said:


> You build up a tolerance very quickly. I tried increasing the dose but ended up feeling awful,like I wanted to jump out of my skin - I'll never do that again! I do occasionally take them and as long as I don't take them too frequently,they work somewhat? Or,maybe it's just a placebo effect,not sure. Too bad,as it's the calmest and most centered I've ever felt.


yeah :/ I took one yesterday because I have a cold..
and I was social the whole day..looking people in the eyes..
was not scared at all! I like that person I become..
What medication are you on if you take anything to help?


----------



## Still Waters

I don't take any medication - before I came to this site I would've take something in a heartbeat.- I've now read horror stories galore and wouldn't even consider it-sooner or later tolerance is built up with anything or dependence -then frightening withdrawals and jumping on the merry-go-round of drugs only to end up at your original spot-tolerance or dependence,yet again. By the way,I love your signature - Oh,and do you take anything?


----------



## flykiwi

Thank you ^^ no I feel the same way...
My mother abuses them and shes an emotional
zombie. Ive seen that my dad seems happier when hes on something, but I dont want to lose myself in the process..my personality or something.
Ive never felt the way I did yesterday. :/ Its not fair.


----------



## PickleNose

flykiwi said:


> Very old thread.. But is there a danger
> from taking these for anxiety? I'm considering it.
> They work wonders, antihistamines.
> Like Benadryl.


 I'm not sure but Diphenhydramine is the active ingredient that causes the sedating effect. Whatever you do, if you're going to experiment with it make sure you're not using anything that has Acetaminophen mixed in with it. These two are often combined in things like Tylenol PM. You certainly don't need Tylenol if you're taking it only for the calming effect.

I noticed that the Diphenhydramine effect is slightly reminiscent of pot in a very mild way. I still wouldn't recommend it though. There are probably safer things you can take if you want to get something close to this effect.


----------



## alliecat138

*first time*

Went to an Urgent Care for chest pain, told them how everything started after a panic attack, but never been diagnosed with anxiety. (other than self diagnosis). They did the EKG, etc. and gave me a prescription for pain and the Hydroxyine. Took it when I got home, watched half a movie and was out. It knocked me out. Slept all night...it is now after lunch and I still feel groggy. I'm calmer, but drowsy. Had Crazy vivid dreams too.

Guess I'll call my doctor and talk to him, but that (just calling a normal doctor) makes me a nervous wreck.

But is this normal.


----------



## tbyrfan

Benadryl is the only antihistamine that has affected my mental state. I get really loopy and silly on it, then end up passing out and sleeping for hours and hours.


----------



## tea111red

They make me feel really agitated and I get the feeling of wanting to kick something sometimes when I take them for sleep.


----------



## shaqun

This thread maybe old but I just sign-up to give information about antihistamines for public. I'm an allergic person and I was marked as panic attack patient.(Which was completely wrong decision by a doctor) A different doctor finally found my problem which is allergy.

First of all do not use it for mental issues, yes it makes you relaxed, you feel like you are flying, you speak a lot, you are social a lot, you will say yes to everything when you take antihistaminic. These are all correct but not a solution for your mental issues because these perfect side affects are temporary. You do feel perfectly when you take antihistaminic because all antihistamines have (pseudoephedrine) which is a drug and which is the root of metanfetamina drug. People creates metanfetamina from pseudoephedrine this is why you cannot buy an antihistaminic without a doctor prescription.

So pseudoephedrine makes you feel perfectly not antihistaminic and it can make a habit on you, you will start to use it to feel better so dont. Dont take antihistaminic if you are not really allergic. I was having many body problems many many, I cannot tell that much.. They found nothing but I continue to feel bad so they decided that it is a mental problem. One day a kind doctor find out that it was an heavy allergy. So make sure about your all body and have done all tests before someone mark you with mental issues.


----------



## shaqun

Additionally:
When they decide that it was mental issues, I was having the following;

- Stomach pain
- Stomach sickness
- Feeling heart beats
- Shaking like crazy
- Feeling cold
- Sleeping a lot 12 - 15 hours.
- Not breathe normally
- Thinking bad almost all the time (because stomach issues trigers mental thinking not panic attack or anxiety).

The most important, I was not sneezing a lot just sometimes. So dont think if you are not sneezing but you dont have allergy. All above symptoms are let the doctors decide on panic attacks for me but they were all wrong and one doctor found that I had food allergy which is also not detected on allergy tests but after I use antihistaminic I returned to my life. Sometimes I do use it and I am still trying to find that food makes allergy on me. I couldnt find it yet


----------



## KT2016

*Which antihistamines help?*

I used to take Zyrtec it made me sleepy----drowsy----kind of out of it----but very mellow

Now taking allegra. I notice I get test anxiety again. More worried about strangers new situations.

Claritin does not help my allergies.

Benadryl makes me hungover feeling. Not a good medicine to function on.

I live in USA.

Any recommendations? What helps you? The anxiety is too real for me not to consider when needing allergy meds. Cannot take allergy shots.

I really appreciate your help.


----------



## KT2016

Went through unrelenting feelings of illness too. It was a tree nut allergy. I love coffee---hazelnut coffee. Much better following new diet. No sneezing. All GI symptoms and eczema.


----------



## KT2016

No dependence either using benadryl.


----------

